# Occipital Reduction



## Pendejo (Jan 28, 2020)

The occipital bone prominence can be reduced, the amount of reduction possible is determined by the thickness of the outer cortical bone which can be determined by measurements on a plain lateral skull x-ray or using axial 2D CT images.











> *Fig. 2*: Axial CT demonstrates the well defined, high attenuating inner and outer tables of the skull (black and whitw arrow). The diploic space has slightly lower attenuation and is seen between both tables (*).




The bone can only be reduced until the diploic space is encountered, this allows the inner cortical layer to be maintained and this does not weaken the skull bone to any degree.

A tracing of the occipital profile can be done on the x-rays to show what the realistic outcome would be from the procedure in the profile view.

Occipital reduction is done through a horizontal scalp incision usually located directly over the most projecting area or lower down at the nuchal ridges at the bottom of the hairline.





__





How Is Occipital Bone Reduction Done? - Plastic Surgeon | Dr. Barry L. Eppley, MD


Reduction of a prominent back of the head is done through a bone burring technique.




www.eppleyplasticsurgery.com





*Results*


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 28, 2020)

Going my way, I see

Good thread, but if you fall to ground once with the occipit, it might be over


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 28, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Good thread, but if you fall to ground once with the occipit, it might be over


Thats the price of ascension, jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 28, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Thats the price of ascension, jfl.


Just do not fall on your occipit when Chad is bullying and pushing you around again theory


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 28, 2020)

The easiest way to fraud your large occiput (assuming you’ve already gotten a good face through looksmaxing)

Is to just get a longer hairstyle.

Don’t see why people would mind having a large occiput, if they have a well developed face.


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> The easiest way to fraud your large occiput (assuming you’ve already gotten a good face through looksmaxing)
> 
> Is to just get a longer hairstyle.
> 
> Don’t see why people would mind having a large occiput, if they have a well developed face.


O pry has a huge occupit


----------



## Pillarman (Jan 28, 2020)

advanced autism indeed, everyone outside has that shit both foids and males




smv has increased by 0%


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 28, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> O pry has a huge occupit








your point?


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 28, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> View attachment 247226
> 
> 
> your point?


Masks it well with hair. And the point must be that once your face is attractive, worrying about a protruding occiput isn’t that important.


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 28, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> View attachment 247226
> 
> 
> your point?


I saw a pic wit was big like a nerd

his hair covers it


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 28, 2020)

ever thought about that this might not be too beneficial from your brains perspective


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 28, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> ever thought about that this might not be too beneficial from your brains perspective


As long as that limit in the OP isn’t reached, your brain should be fine, but your skull must be more prone to fractures. It’s hard to believe that wouldn’t be the case.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> As long as that limit in the OP isn’t reached, your brain should be fine, but your skull must be more prone to fractures. It’s hard to believe that wouldn’t be the case.


Right, I mean it must've grown in that shape or form for a reason. This diploic space, is that the space between the brain and the skull?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Masks it well with hair. And the point must be that once your face is attractive, worrying about a protruding occiput isn’t that important.


indeed

It is nothing to worry about, because it is something you can barely change

but occipit developement is an indicator of facial developement

I am not trying to say that it is a degenerative feature, but I think that if you have a noticeable Occipit, it may have costed you some degrees of forward growth or proper splanchnocranial developement


And if it is from the Genes, then it is a trait of Neanderthals (archaic, but still ...)


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 28, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> indeed
> 
> It is nothing to worry about, because it is something you can barely change
> 
> ...


I have huge splanchnocranium, as you noted when seeing my x rays, and yet I still have _somewhat_ of an occiput. Not noticeable at all irl but in xrays it is, and I can certainly feel it. Must be the Neanderthal genes in me 

Doc what looksmaxing plans do you have?


----------



## Slayerino (Jan 28, 2020)

Just be born with the Dinarid/Alpinid phenotype bro and you don't have to worry about any occiput.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> I have huge splanchnocranium, as you noted when seeing my x rays, and yet I still have _somewhat_ of an occiput. Not noticeable at all irl but in xrays it is, and I can certainly feel it. Must be the Neanderthal genes in me
> 
> Doc what looksmaxing plans do you have?







(Much bone plates at birth, but increasing ossification (at sutures))










(prenatal bone plates which are ossified)










(already over in the womb / as a baby)

























































(Big regards to Donald Enlow; the first one to explain subhumanity)













Regarding my thread


----------



## forwardgrowth (Jan 28, 2020)

FUCK, my occiput is massive and gay shaped can I shave it off myself DIY
Wouldn't shaving it off make a INEL skull smaller. reduction then implants and gh INDEED


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 28, 2020)

Big occiput is high class boyos don't let anyone tell you otherwise


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 28, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> (Much bone plates at birth, but increasing ossification (at sutures))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting but I just wanted to know what looksmaxing plans you have


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 28, 2020)

forwardgrowth said:


> FUCK, my occiput is massive and gay shaped can I shave it off myself DIY
> Wouldn't shaving it off make a INEL skull smaller. reduction then implants and gh INDEED


if you shave it, you might end up like a dinaric low class kebab shop owner

you need enough forward growth and facial width 
but then you wouldnt have the occipit in the first place (probably)


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 28, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> if you shave it, you might end up like a dinaric low class kebab shop owner
> 
> you need enough forward growth and facial width
> but then you wouldnt have the occipit in the first place (probably)


I have. small occupit but very high fwhr zygo and great developemt


----------



## forwardgrowth (Jan 28, 2020)

dinaric low class kebab shop owner tier, I once thought this was ideal


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Interesting but I just wanted to know what looksmaxing plans you have


They seem to get stunted rn

-I have problems with my order of 800 IU HGH (dont know what, DHL cant track my shit either)
-There might actually be bigger complications because I wanted to get a MSE before Bimax (I come to this later) but I also wanted to do another one a while after Bimax too
- I have a feeling that I have to put out my professional-self again on thursday, because I have an appointment then with my orthodontist. He planned surgery with my jaw surgeon and should be about to send the plan to my health-insurance, to see if and how much they pay, but I think I will have problems there with my ortho because he probably adviced things I dont find beneficiary and on the other hand I feel like my surgeon just wants to do Bimax and get it over with (I trust his competence and I like him, but I feel like he doesnt share my notion of getting MSE)
- I convinced my parents to lend me money (instead of lending me a car) because I pulled the victim card successfuly (the airway victim and depression JFL), but I still think that someone wants to block my path again. Most likely my dad
- SM04554 got delayed
-My heightmaxxing might not work and with every further delay of delivery, my chances will diminish (18 years old)


----------



## Almu (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 28, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> They seem to get stunted rn
> 
> -I have problems with my order of 800 IU HGH (dont know what, DHL cant track my shit either)
> -There might actually be bigger complications because I wanted to get a MSE before Bimax (I come to this later) but I also wanted to do another one a while after Bimax too
> ...


How tall are you?
And yes, you should definitely try to get MSE before surgery, if you want all the benefits from it above the Lefort I line.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Jan 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> How tall are you?
> And yes, you should definitely try to get MSE before surgery, if you want all the benefits from it above the Lefort I line.


MSE is also very anti-aging


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 28, 2020)

forwardgrowth said:


> dinaric low class kebab shop owner tier, I once thought this was ideal
> 
> 
> View attachment 247304







more like this


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 28, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> View attachment 247226
> 
> 
> your point?


Sean O'cciput


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 28, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> How tall are you?
> And yes, you should definitely try to get MSE before surgery, if you want all the benefits from it above the Lefort I line.


I am 6ft

and I want to do MSE *twice*, the one before Bimax should not be a problem, but I want to get full effect on my whole maxilla at the second one too


but if I delay my Bimax, I wont have financial help and another few years with bad airway


----------



## forwardgrowth (Jan 28, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> I am 6ft
> 
> and I want to do MSE *twice*, the one before Bimax should not be a problem, but I want to get full effect on my whole maxilla at the second one too
> 
> ...


A shame Dr. Won Moon dosen't make 30mm models like 12mm is enough JFL


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 28, 2020)

forwardgrowth said:


> A shame Dr. Won Moon dosen't make 30mm models like 12mm is enough JFL
> 
> View attachment 247327


yes, but I will get a Midline Osteotomy simultaneously


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 28, 2020)

forwardgrowth said:


> A shame Dr. Won Moon dosen't make 30mm models like 12mm is enough JFL
> 
> View attachment 247327


You can do MSE multiple times (though 30mm is a meme lmfao)




Dr Shekelberg said:


> I am 6ft
> 
> and I want to do MSE *twice*, the one before Bimax should not be a problem, but I want to get full effect on my whole maxilla at the second one too
> 
> ...


If you worry about spending more time with a bad airway, MSE radically improved it, so 2 MSEs back to back before bimax would drastically improve it. Though if your finances depend on getting bimax soon then you’ll likely have to settle for MSE just once before surgery. What kind of “base” are you starting off with and what movements would you like to accomplish? If he’s a well known or good surgeon, can you PM me his name?



Dr Shekelberg said:


> yes, but I will get a Midline Osteotomy simultaneously


Simultaneously with MSE? Or during your bimax?


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 28, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> This diploic space, is that the space between the brain and the skull?


Yeah, kinda.

You can see it in the second pic, it is the area with the *


----------



## Ceamce (Jan 28, 2020)

forwardgrowth said:


> MSE is also very anti-aging


How??


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 28, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Yeah, kinda.
> 
> You can see it in the second pic, it is the area with the *


That area has a use unfortunately. Our brain is kind of swimming in a certain liquid substance, I forgot it's name though. This substance occupies this space and acts as some sort of protection for your brain from trauma (i.e a hit to your skull), if I remember correctly. It's almost like bubble wrap for your brain.


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 28, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> That area has a use unfortunately. Our brain is kind of swimming in a certain liquid substance, I forgot it's name though. This substance occupies this space and acts as some sort of protection for your brain from trauma (i.e a hit to your skull), if I remember correctly. It's almost like bubble wrap for your brain.


Yeah thats why you can only reduce the bone until the outer cortical bone (white arrow)


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 28, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> The occipital bone prominence can be reduced, the amount of reduction possible is determined by the thickness of the outer cortical bone which can be determined by measurements on a plain lateral skull x-ray or using axial 2D CT images.
> View attachment 247182
> 
> View attachment 247183
> ...


just grow your hair longer to hide your subhuman skull
Spending money on occipital bone rashaping is a waste


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 28, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Yeah thats why you can only reduce the bone until the outer cortical bone (white arrow)


my bad


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 28, 2020)

Xenomorph here, however

I have decided i wont be getting this done, I dont want to die from falling on the back of my head.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 28, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> Xenomorph here, however
> 
> I have decided i wont be getting this done, I dont want to die from falling on the back of my head.


Imagine an Eppeley occiput reduction patient sues him in the future for suffering a skull fracture after slipping and hitting his head on sand at the beach


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 28, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> just grow your hair longer to hide your subhuman skull
> Spending money on occipital bone rashaping is a waste


Long hair doesnt fit everyone, also some people have occiputs that protude to much to the point the cant fraud with hair.


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 28, 2020)

And this matters in the dating scene how?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 28, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> And this matters in the dating scene how?


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 28, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


>


Well I thank my dad for holding me the correct way during the perambulatory stage or I would’ve been long headed


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 28, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> And this matters in the dating scene how?


It matters, keep cherrypicking.


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 28, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> And this matters in the dating scene how?


Its just something that tends to correlate with subhumanity. There is of course exceptions


----------



## Zyros (Jan 31, 2020)

I think occiput is overrated unless its extreme or you have very poor forward growth addes to it. People like Opry or Bateman have long ones.


----------



## softLoverr (Jan 31, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> View attachment 247226
> 
> 
> your point?













your point? Big occipuit means u are high class and have above average iq, imagine paying for invansive surgery to look like a brute with 85 IQ


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 31, 2020)

softLoverr said:


> View attachment 251257
> View attachment 251258
> View attachment 251260
> 
> your point? Big occipuit means u are high class and have above average iq, imagine paying for invansive surgery to look like a brute with 85 IQ


A dolichocephalic skull looks high IQ and high class, but it doesn't mean that people who have it are high IQ.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 1, 2020)

softLoverr said:


> View attachment 251257
> View attachment 251258
> View attachment 251260
> 
> your point? Big occipuit means u are high class and have above average iq, imagine paying for invansive surgery to look like a brute with 85 IQ


Big occiput looks bad


----------



## Striking resemblance (Feb 1, 2020)

Sean O'Pry would have looked much better with a more flat occiput. And srs whos gives a f about if its supposed to show "high iq"?! It looks like shit anyway and is never something that make anyone look better.


----------



## Mayorga (Feb 1, 2020)

Striking resemblance said:


> It looks like shit anyway and is never something that make anyone look better.



risk-reward for a surgery like that is atrocious though, wasting time and money to get 0.00001 points improvement in SMV. Yeah, ideally you'd have a smaller occiput but fixing a big one is number 598239 on the priority list.


Striking resemblance said:


> Sean O'Pry would have looked much better with a more flat occiput.



100% negligible IRL, especially on him


----------



## Averagecel (Feb 1, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Big occiput looks bad
> View attachment 251570


His side profile looks bad because of his recessed chin + jaw, pencil neck, and long philtrum.

I fixed all the flaws I just mentioned without changing his big occiput (I only leveled the hair on the beck of the head)









Look how good his side profile looks now, with the same occiput.

The occiput isn't the reason why he looks subhuman, it's his FACE. Only autists care about occiputs. Do you think women would reject this guy for having a big occiput?









The answer is obviously no.

Btw this is one of most autistic threads of the year. Imagine paying for a completely useless surgery instead of using that money to fix your FACE, that makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 1, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> His side profile looks bad because of his recessed chin + jaw, pencil neck, and long philtrum.
> 
> I fixed all the flaws I just mentioned without changing his big occiput (I only leveled the hair on the beck of the head)
> 
> ...


He would still look better with a less prominent occiput, the occiput contributes to his bad side profile.

The occiput of the guy that you posted looks good.

All of your features need to be perfect and you must do everything you can to achieve that!!


----------



## Averagecel (Feb 1, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> He would still look better with a less prominent occiput, the occiput contributes to his bad side profile.


Most people don't care about your side profile as long as it's not deformed. 

Front and 3/4 >>>>>>>> side profile

His side profile would probably look better with a less prominent occiput, but it wouldn't increase his SMV/attractiveness. 

If side profile were that important, Jeremy Meeks wouldn't be where he is today. 











Pendejo said:


> All of your features need to be perfect and you must do everything you can to achieve that!!


Your features don't need to be perfect to compensate for a big occiput, all you need is a projecting chin, average to above average forward growth, good brow ridge, and a non-hooked small to medium nose. 

Like I said, only basement-dwelling autists care about the back of someone's head.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 1, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> If side profile were that important, Jeremy Meeks wouldn't be where he is today.


Side profile is very important, Meeks can get away with his mediocre side profile because of his race and because his front is almost perfect.


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 1, 2020)

Why do that when occipital bun is inherited from alpha caveman


----------



## Averagecel (Feb 1, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Side profile is very important, Meeks can get away with his mediocre side profile because of his race and because his front is almost perfect.


It is important, but not as important as you might think.

*All you need is a passable side profile (non-deformed). *



Averagecel said:


> Most people don't care about your side profile as long as it's not *deformed*.


The word *deformed* in my sentence is a hyperbole, what I mean by *deformed* is below average features (flaws) like a recessed chin, hooked nose, etc. *A big occiput is not a flaw, btw. *

Nobody cares about your side profile as long as it's not *"deformed". *

A 10/10 (perfect) side profile would increase your attractiveness by as much as a passable/decent side profile would... zero.

A more than passable (above average) side profile doesn't increase your rating. A bad side profile, on the other hand, can decrease your rating.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 1, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> *All you need is a passable side profile (non-deformed). *


All you need for what?



Averagecel said:


> *A big occiput is not a flaw, btw.*


A big occiput makes you look worse so it is a flaw.



Averagecel said:


> A 10/10 (perfect) side profile would increase your attractiveness by as much as a passable/decent side profile would... zero.


Wrong, every improvement matters, jfl at thinking that theres not difference between these side profiles:


----------



## Averagecel (Feb 1, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> All you need for what?


All you need is a passable side profile to not decrease your rating.



Pendejo said:


> A big occiput makes you look worse so it is a flaw.


It doesn't make you look worse, it actually haloes you by making you look high IQ, high class, and more evolved. A flat or small occiput looks primitive.









Imagine thinking this primitive low IQ skull shape (brachycephalic)...






looks better than this high IQ evolved skull shape (dolichocephalic):






























It obviously has nothing to do with IQ. Skull shape ≠ IQ
It just makes you look high IQ imo.



Pendejo said:


> Wrong, every improvement matters, jfl at thinking that theres not difference between these side profiles:


The prettyboy and the slayer side profile don't increase attractiveness.

The incel side profile does make a difference in attractiveness, because it's literally deformed. It decreases your rating.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 1, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> *Imagine thinking this primitive low IQ skull shape (brachycephalic)...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously a complete flat occiput doesnt looks good, but is better than a prominent occiput.

Again the majority of the guys you posted as examples dont have bad occiputs (and neither they have dolichocephalic skulls, they have mesocephalic skulls)

Mesocephalic and Brachycephalic are the best skull types, jfl at you saying that dolichocephalic skulls are better than brachycephalic skulls, @Gudru @Rugged can you guys believe this jfl?



Averagecel said:


> The prettyboy and the slayer side profile have a zero increase in attractiveness.


Wrong, the slayer side profile would be perceived as more attractive, it makes no sense to argue with you since it seems you don't understand.


----------



## Averagecel (Feb 1, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> mesocephalic skulls


If this isn't a dolichocephalic skull, you're a blind nigger.








Pendejo said:


> Mesocephalic and Brachycephalic are the best skull types, jfl at you saying that dolichocephalic skulls are better than brachycephalic skulls, @Gudru @Rugged can you guys believe this jfl?


Keep calling your boyfriends to help you, because you can't debate with me on your own.



Pendejo said:


> Wrong, the slayer side profile would be perceived as more attractive, it makes no sense to argue with you since it seems you don't understand.


*FACT #1: An attractive face can make girls wet*

I don't remember seeing women, or men, for that matter, lusting after or even masturbating to someone's aesthetic side profile. Maybe you're just projecting your weird fetish for side profiles. Nothin wrong with that, people have fetishes for all kinds of things. 






*So what's the point of having an aesthetic side profile if it's not attractive to women like an aesthetic face is?

Attractive = making girls wet and want to fuck you*

*FACT #2: girls don't drool over or masturbate to side profiles *

If it were true that side profiles make girls wet and they masturbate to side profiles, there would be instagram accounts, facebook, and other social media pages dedicated to unattractive people with good side profiles just like there are instagram accounts dedicated to attractive people with ugly side profiles.

*An attractive person with an ugly side profile has gorillions accounts and pages dedicated to him (his face) on every social media platform. *
















*An unattractive person with a good side profile ain't got shit. *

Also, there are people who create pages dedicated to side profiles, but they're not popular and relevant, because women don't care about aesthetic side profiles. 

*FACT #3: We remember people by their faces, not side profiles*




Pendejo said:


> Wrong, the slayer side profile would be perceived as more attractive, it makes no sense to argue with you since it seems you don't understand.


If girls had to choose between Jeremy Meeks, Gandy, and someone who's as good looking as them but with a better side profile, do you think girls would choose the guy with the best side profile, just because he has the best side profile?

The answer is no. They would choose one of them based on their preferences (race, height, etc.) , intuition, etc.

*Conclusion: a slayer side profile doesn't make you more attractive to women (doesn't increase your SMV). *

A severely deformed side profile decreases your rating, but then again, there are no good looking people with severely deformed side profiles.

Like I said, all you need is a passable side profile.



> A 10/10 (perfect) side profile would increase your attractiveness by as much as a passable/decent side profile would... zero.


----------



## Averagecel (Feb 1, 2020)

I shouldn't have made a big deal out of this autistic thread. It was a waste of time. 

Fuck this thread and fuck OP.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 2, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> If this isn't a dolichocephalic skull, you're a blind nigger.


Thats why i said "the majority of the guys you posted dont have dolichocephalic skulls" instead of "none of the guys you posted have a dolichocephalic skull"



Averagecel said:


> If girls had to choose between Jeremy Meeks, Gandy, and someone who's as good looking as them but with a better side profile, do you think girls would choose the guy with the best side profile, just because he has the best side profile?


Yes.

If they had to choose between Jeremy Meeks with his side profile and a version of Jeremy Meeks with perfect side profile they would choose the one with good side profile.

Also Gandy side profile is above average.



Averagecel said:


> *Conclusion: a slayer side profile doesn't make you more attractive to women (doesn't increase your SMV). *


Wrong, thats like saying that being 6'3" doesnt make a difference from being 6' jfl


----------



## Averagecel (Feb 2, 2020)

@Pendejo I didn't read your piss-weak autistic reply. You're beyond autistic.

Let's look at the statistics (it's not a large enough sample size to be 100% representative, but I think it's close to reality)

I can't find any legit scientific research about the importance of side profile, but from my experience and common sense the poll I just posted seems to reflect reality.




Only a small percentage of girls think that you need *a great side profile*. The percentage would probably be even lower in a larger sample.

Side profile matters, don't get me wrong, but it doesn't matter as much as you think.


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 3, 2020)

who tha fack cares about the occupit nigga jhonessssss??
that shit is a neanderthal trait anyways meaning u have more masculine genetics and probs more intelligent too
also read some of what yall autists said above

side profile matters ALOT in motion for commanding respect and looking like someone who u shouldnt fuck with
but again
EVERYTHING MATTERS in real life
but pictures and someones memory of you is pretty much a picture of ur front of course ur profile doesnt become involved CUZ THAT SHIT AINT REAL LIFE HOMEY


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Feb 3, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> advanced autism indeed, everyone outside has that shit both foids and males
> View attachment 247218
> 
> smv has increased by 0%


srs 
normies don't give a fuck about this irl


----------



## Usum (Feb 4, 2020)

I've been letting my hairs grow for a while and I now have a sort of mane which involuntarily masked this and seems to have great effect on others.
Plus it widens your face too without altering your front-face qualities.
Finally, mewing mainly affects the occipital zone (cracks) so it remodels this region too.


----------



## Averagecel (Feb 4, 2020)

Usum said:


> seems to have great effect on others.


Can you elab?


----------



## Usum (Feb 4, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> Can you elab?


Men my age rarely display vitality through hairs.


----------



## Virgincel (Feb 5, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> View attachment 247226
> 
> 
> your point?


What a heightfrauding bastard


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Feb 5, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> I shouldn't have made a big deal out of this autistic thread. It was a waste of time.
> 
> Fuck this thread and fuck OP.


There are also manlets who have entire fan sites dedicated to them

Does this make tallness useless ?

I dont see any women worshipping medial canthus as feature

Does it make it irrelevant ?

Cope as much as you want, but a bigger occipit means that in you developemental years, your body put more into the growth of the occipit (and others) than in the growth of the splanchnocranium

So, it means that there was effort wasted by not getting more/better facial growth

O'Pry's side looks pathetic and his unfrauded frontals also do not look that good in my eyes

but guess what, Westerners live up to it and see it as a normal skull

the occcipital reduction surgery may be a bit autistic, but OPry will never be as robust as my AVI

but does my AVI look low IQ and low Class (As in your assumption that bigger Occipit is higher class) ?

The interests shifts here between certain kind of users
You follow the statement of many Lookismers and idealize the Westernized skull and high class

The other group idealizes the (maybe primitive) robust and forward grown skull

also there is a difference between ethnic occipit and smaller occipit due to real robustness






from the features similar, but still slightly different

Who is the Roach and who is the masculine leader who can not lose ?


----------



## Averagecel (Feb 5, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> There are also manlets who have entire fan sites dedicated to them
> 
> Does this make tallness useless ?


No, because the fandoms (fan sites) dedicated to tall people are more valued, and outnumber the fandoms of manlets, just like pics of the front and 3/4 of models posted on social media (IG, Facebook, Twitter, etc.) and fandoms, outnumber and are valued more by women than pics of side profiles.

And I've never said that side profile is useless. It is important, but not as important as you and @Pendejo think.



Dr Shekelberg said:


> Cope as much as you want, but a bigger occipit means that in you developemental years, your body put more into the growth of the occipit (and others) than in the growth of the splanchnocranium
> 
> So, it means that there was effort wasted by not getting more/better facial growth


I don't think there's a strong correlation between occipital prominence and forward growth. If that were true, then there wouldn't be so many people with big occiputs who have optimally developed and forward grown splanchnocraniums.

Sean O'Pry has a big and a more forward grown splanchnocranium than most guys with small occiputs. O'Pry is not the only example, there are gorillions of other examples.












Also, where's the evidence that shows that people with bigger occiput don't have optimal splanchnocranium growth?



Dr Shekelberg said:


> O'Pry's side looks pathetic and his unfrauded frontals also do not look that good in my eyes


Is that why he's a supermodel who makes millions of dollars, and drowns in validation and pussy?

Nobody cares how good he looks in your ugly bug eyes.

You can't fraud in motion. Watch these videos and read the comments:

 



Dr Shekelberg said:


> does my AVI look low IQ and low Class (As in your assumption that bigger Occipit is higher class) ?
> 
> The interests shifts here between certain kind of users
> 
> ...


You assume that a forward grown robust skull and a big occiput are mutally exclusive, but it's not true.

Robustness has nothing to do with the occiput. There are people with big occiputs who have forward grown robust skulls.

This guy (Daniel Conn) has a big occiput and is more robust than most guys with small occiputs.















This proves that you can have a big occiput and look robust.

The most robust looking person I've ever seen in my life had a big occiput.

Inb4 he would look more robust with a smaller occiput.

Maybe he would look more robust to you, because you're autistic. He would look equally robust to normal people, if he had a smaller occiput.

I don't idealize any particular skull shape, because as long as your skull doesn't look deformed (xenomorph tier or rat child tier skull), it's totally irrelevant to attractiveness.

I also don't think that a small occiput looks bad.




Dr Shekelberg said:


> there is a difference between ethnic occipit and smaller occipit due to real robustness
> 
> from the features similar, but still slightly different
> 
> Who is the Roach and who is the masculine leader who can not lose ?


They both look comical lmao. Do you unironically idealize the man in your avi, who looks like a World of Warcraft character? Are you that autistic? He looks so uncanney valley that it's not even funny.

Too much of anything is bad. The ogre in your avi looks too robust.

The ideal Chad is the masthetic Chad, because it has a beatiful mix of robustness and prettiness. Not too robust and not too feminine = ideal

Same thing applies to side profiles. A too uncanney valley side profile due to deformed tier xenomorph occiput, pinhead skull, or too robust skull is unattractive.

Balance and moderation is the key.



Dr Shekelberg said:


> the occcipital reduction surgery may be a bit autistic, but OPry will never be as robust as my AVI


Like I said, looking uncanney valley is not a good thing. Too much of anything is bad. O'Pry is already teetering on the edge of uncanney valley due to his exotic looks, with the robustness of your avi he would probably lose most of his appeal, and wouldn't be where he is today.

The key element in our debate is female attraction. So, what's the point of having that level of robsutness if it doesn't make you more attractive to women? It probably makes you less attractive, because you look unapproachable/intimidating.

Even without increasing O'Pry's robustness, but instead, only making his occiput smaller, his SMV and rating wouldn't increase. He would be as attractive as he is now.

I stand by my original point:



> Side profile is important, but not as important as you might think.
> 
> All you need is a passable side profile (non-deformed).
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Feb 5, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> No, because the fandoms (fan sites) dedicated to tall people are more valued, and outnumber the fandoms of manlets, just like pics of the front and 3/4 of models posted on social media (IG, Facebook, Twitter, etc.) and fandoms, outnumber and are valued more by women than pics of side profiles.
> 
> And I've never said that side profile is useless. It is important, but not as important as you and @Pendejo think.
> 
> ...



I have obviously morphed my AVI

I will use pictures now too






Look at this low Class, low IQ ogre:







Spoiler: side










Does this look rare ? Yes
But it is not alien and nor unattractive (or atleast unaesthetic)






We are fan of robustness but without getting ogre ofc


We dont like the gracile and often also recessed and weak features we have (or which is standard nowadays)



Averagecel said:


> in your ugly bug eyes.


kek 
I unironically asked Andreichshev about orbital shaving


Averagecel said:


> Like I said, looking uncanney valley is not a good thing. Too much of anything is bad. O'Pry is already teetering on the edge of uncanney valley due to his exotic looks, with the robustness of your avi he would probably lose most of his appeal, and wouldn't be where he is today.
> 
> The key element in our debate is female attraction. So, what's the point of having that level of robsutness if it doesn't make you more attractive to women? It probably makes you less attractive, because you look unapproachable/intimidating.
> 
> Even without increasing O'Pry's robustness, but instead, only making his occiput smaller, his SMV and rating wouldn't increase. He would be as attractive as he is now.









Averagecel said:


> Are you that autistic?


Serious ?
You are projecting hard

You want to defame popular users of a forum based around male looks and aesthetics; defending Sean O'Pry from an autist who likes robustness and not gracile faggotry; go on to write several text walls with insults to me and an user who legitimately doesnt like his occiput (despite the crazy surgery)

You want to put this effort into Biochemistry instead ? Or read some Enlow books ?
Or do you want to argue about (pathetic) *lookstheory* and perish on this normiefied Forum

Still, If you cant see the influence of neruocranial growth and viscerocrania growth
and dont undertsand the relation of posterior and medial cranial fossa
but still copypasta arguments from Lookism.net which others chewed for you, then idk either

I quit here in the endeavour of finding out about growth and developement of the human
PSL doesnt go behind the face, which just shows how superficial you/we are
and I dont want to pioneer such things myself, because no one reciprocates and after all, my "IQ" is average

I may be autistic (nothing to be ashamed of) but I know what is really good for well-being and what not and it doesnt take long now until I quit the PSL scene

I have got what I needed and it doesnt seem like I learn anything new from the general userbase
the ones I actually see as mentors are also the people who dont really engage in such arguements like this nor do create threads
please defame me, so I dont get PMs anymore from random users


----------



## Striking resemblance (Feb 6, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> Robustness has nothing to do with the occiput. There are people with big occiputs who have forward grown robust skulls.
> 
> This guy (Daniel Conn) has a big occiput and is more robust than most guys with small occiputs.
> 
> ...


Well, if thats the personal preference for a "big occiput" we really cant tell if "the most robust looking person" really had a big occiput.
But from a neutral stance, Daniel Conn def dosnt have a big occiput but rather leaning on the smaller side. I do get though that this is fairly new and most pple reading this thread never heard of occiput b4. Its not black and white, some have a small, som have basically visually nonexisting and complete flat (wich also looks like shit) and some have just normal occiput, its when it gets to a certain level it starts to look like shit.

The first pic of Conn tells without looking from the side that he has a smaller occiput.
Like one can tell that this one he has a big occiput and it looks like shit.





If Conn really had a bigger occiput he would never look like this from this angle.





So for the record, this is whats called the "warrior skull". But there are som extreme versions also, like Bock Lesnar.


----------



## Averagecel (Feb 6, 2020)

Striking resemblance said:


> Well, if thats the personal preference for a "big occiput" we really cant tell if "the most robust looking person" really had a big occiput.
> But from a neutral stance, Daniel Conn def dosnt have a big occiput but rather leaning on the smaller side. I do get though that this is fairly new and most pple reading this thread never heard of occiput b4. Its not black and white, some have a small, som have basically visually nonexisting and complete flat (wich also looks like shit) and some have just normal occiput, its when it gets to a certain level it starts to look like shit.
> The first pic of Conn tells without looking from the side that he has a smaller occiput.
> Like one can tell that this one he has a big occiput and it looks like shit.
> ...


He doesn't have a warrior skull. His skull is a hybrid of warrior skull and gay alien skull. I call it the *hybrid skull*.

*This is what a true warrior skull looks like:*








They have properly developed splanchnocraniums and the back of their skulls doesn't stick out.

*This is a gay alien skull:*





He has an underdeveloped splanchnocranium and the back of his skull sticks out.

*Hybrid skull:*









He has a gay alien neurocranium (the back of the skull sticks out significantly) and a (properly developed) warrior splanchnocranium

Other examples of hybrid skulls:


----------



## Striking resemblance (Feb 7, 2020)

He def has more of a warrior skull in that pic with tattoes. But he is not someone that should be posted as a good example of a warrior skull, there are better examples like I said Brock Lensar among others. Most pple arnt 100 % this or that. The point though was to show that he hasnt a big occiput wich is pretty clear that he dosnt have.


----------



## middlecel (Feb 25, 2020)

If your head looks like this bald are you fucked? I know you can grow hair but lets say you like your hair short or you're balding (assuming you have good forward growth despite the occipital)


----------

